# {ESPN.com} Bucks keep Redd away from Mavericks...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1014/1446025.html

Good move, Buck's management is at least wiser then the Knicks...

-Petey


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

yea I thought the Mavs were gonna get Redd... good move by the Bucks


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow, they managed to keep him somehow.


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh yes!!!! The bucks made a big move by signing Redd! GREAT! Hes a bargain at 3 mil per season. He's going to be a very good player in a year or two. GREAT!

Bucks Lineup:

C-Gadzuric/Pryzbilla/EJ
PF-Mason/Haislip/Caffey
SF-Thomas/Kukoc
SG-Allen/Redd
PG-Cassell/Ollie/Murry

Not bad. This team should contend for the East, that is, if they stay healthy and pass the ball. 

GO BUCKS!!! :gbanana: :vbanana: 

Cheers to Herb Kohl. Great move. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It's really 8 million, I think they matched Dallas, and then double that due to taxes.

-Petey


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

What a great move by the Bucks!!!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I would have personally slaughtered the Bucks' front office if they allowed Redd to walk.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Even at the time, I though it was amazing they got the guy so cheap. While I didn't expect him to become an all-NBA'er, I thought it was obvious he would be worth more than what he got. Definitely a good deal the Bucks got here.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Even at the time, I though it was amazing they got the guy so cheap. While I didn't expect him to become an all-NBA'er, I thought it was obvious he would be worth more than what he got. Definitely a good deal the Bucks got here.


Yup and I think he is really happy with the move. I'm sure he really wanted to stay anyway, but he would had gotten no time with the Mavs.

-Petey


----------

